# Superhero Films You Would Like To See Be Made



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This is for films that haven't seen the silver screen yet, both Marvel, DC and other franchises. I am not talking about sequels or in production movies, but films that you personally would like to see. I'm going to post some in a poll, but feel free to add your own suggestions to get a good source of fan boy discussion going on here. 

Vote as many times as you like and remember this when you do, it's for LIVE action, not animated films.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it would be cool to see Thor in the movies.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm all about super teams, the occult heroes and The Silver Surfer. The latter especially if they have my favorite villain of all-time: *THANOS!!!*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

In addition to the ones above that I voted for, I'd love to see the following:

DC: Hawkman with the full Egyptian reincarnation angle, and also the Transmetropolitan movie that they keep promising. Zatanna would also be cool - fishnets + magic = box office gold  Aresenal could be done up right; the Adrian Chase 80s version of the Vigilante; maybe Firestorm; a WW II era JSA would be awesome (but almost impossible budget wise like I think a JLA movie would be); and while everyone will laugh, I'd love to see one of my personal favorites, Aquaman, done up as he should (preferably written by Peter David) in a big sweeping epic. 

Marvel: Yellowjacket or Giantman (I know Pym is insane but he's been my favorite Marvel character since I was a kid); Son of Satan; Devil Slayer (ok I know they both could be in a Defenders movie but...); Iron Fist.

I'll probably think of more or glom onto other people's posts that follow.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What about Capt. Caveman or America?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

In one movie? Steve Rogers, patriot, is injected with an experimental Super Soldier serum and become America's greatest prehistoric hero, complete with a big red white and blue club?  Cap America could be done up real good.

Oh and I forgot the James Robinson version of Starman, Jack Knight - that would be cool.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> Zatanna would also be cool - fishnets + magic = box office gold  QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yeah!! Bring on Zatanna I would pay money to see that!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hollywood, where are you


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Both Captain America and Aquaman are going to get the treatment. Cap is one of Marvel's next projects on the slate and if memory serves, I think the Fish man is being developed for TV. 

Superteams are always going to besubjected to budget restraints. But...they did X-Men, so whose to say they couldn't pull something off with The Avengers or Justice League? For Avngers I would use the staples like Cap, Thor, Ironman, Vision, Scarlet Witch, Beast, Wasp and Yellowjacket. JLA would of course have to have Supes, Bats, Wonder Woman, Flash, Green Lantern (Hal Jorden would be my pick, but I would settle for Kyle Rainer) and maybe Martian Manhunter, Zatanna or Green Arrow. Those would both be two helluva great films if they had Marvel's team taking on the likes of Ultron, Squadron Supreme, Dr. Doom or Thanos. For DC: Darkseid!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The Ultimates reads like a Hollywood treatment (in a good way).


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zack Snyder is directing Watchmen. That's after he finishes up with Frank Miller's _300. _I think _Curse of Spawn _with it's more horrific elements would make a fine Action/Horror film if done right. I didn't have a problem with the first *Spawn *film but so many other people did.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I wish they'd abandon the live action Watchmen. The only way to do it justice is a 20 part animated series, or if it's live action, on HBO or Showtime as a 24 part series.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Both Captain America and Aquaman are going to get the treatment. Cap is one of Marvel's next projects on the slate and if memory serves, I think the Fish man is being developed for TV.
> 
> Superteams are always going to besubjected to budget restraints. But...they did X-Men, so whose to say they couldn't pull something off with The Avengers or Justice League? For Avngers I would use the staples like Cap, Thor, Ironman, Vision, Scarlet Witch, Beast, Wasp and Yellowjacket. JLA would of course have to have Supes, Bats, Wonder Woman, Flash, Green Lantern (Hal Jorden would be my pick, but I would settle for Kyle Rainer) and maybe Martian Manhunter, Zatanna or Green Arrow. Those would both be two helluva great films if they had Marvel's team taking on the likes of Ultron, Squadron Supreme, Dr. Doom or Thanos. For DC: Darkseid!


I know Aquaman had guess started on Superman tv show (series). I wonder if it is the same guy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Last I heard the Mercy Reef pilot (Aquaman show) was shelved by the CW and it was a different kid playing Arthur/Orin, not the same guy from Smallville.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I know they had a movie called the mysterious 7, I think. Where all these weird people that thought that they had super powers. The one lady had her dad’s skull in a bowling ball. Now I like the idea. Just needs a broader scope is all on the plot.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I want to see Lobo on the big screen.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The Main Man!

Sin - what do you think about people not only naming the films they'd like to see, but then also making casting suggestions? I think that could be interesting?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

johnnythunder said:


> The Main Man!
> 
> Sin - what do you think about people not only naming the films they'd like to see, but then also making casting suggestions? I think that could be interesting?


I was going to bring that up at the next gathering of the Halls of Justice. 

Sounds good to me. We can do it in this thread, or start a whole new thread with that subject. It's all the same to me.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow. Who else voted for Savage Dragon?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, Sin-man, I gotta geek out on ya here. 

Is that Avengers category for classic Avengers, New Avengers, Post civil-War Avengers or Ultimate Avengers?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sinister said:


> For Avengers I would use the staples like Cap, Thor, Ironman, Vision, Scarlet Witch, Beast, Wasp and Yellowjacket.


That's who I would pick, Raxl. Use what ever combo of them you would like, I suppose. 

Oh yeah, you forgot some affiliates like Avengers West Coast and Force Works.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great Lakes Avengers, anybody? :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

_Deep South Avengers: _Arn Man, Cap'n Confederacy, Wast, Yellerjacket/Ain't Man, Thoer, De-Vision, White Panther, Hailcat, Herkulees!

They don't do no hanekrin' after no witches in the Bible Belt, so there ain't none Scarlet or any color fer that fact!

They will be whoopin' up on good fer nothin's like Kang, Count Kneefaria an' any other of them sorry ass liberals that don't support tha president from beyond the Mason Dixon Line (North's full of 'em!)


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Believe it or not, Capt. America has already been on the silver screen back in the 70's. He cruised around on a motorcyle which naturally was red, white and blue, not unlike Evil Kneival. It was a forgettable movie, which is probably why nobody but me remembered it.
As for heroes to the big screen, my all time fav hero, or anti-hero some would say, was Marshall Law. I'd love to see that.
As for team movies, my vote would be for the Micronauts.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

How about Johnny Hex or the Unknown Soldier? Teen Titans? Shogun Warriors?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

BuriedAlive said:


> Believe it or not, Capt. America has already been on the silver screen back in the 70's. He cruised around on a motorcyle which naturally was red, white and blue, not unlike Evil Kneival. It was a forgettable movie, which is probably why nobody but me remembered it.


Yeah, those Reb Brown monstrosities.....I think everyone is still trying to forget :googly:










And Morgan - Hex and the Soldier great suggestions.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't count that laughable monstrosity above as an actual silver screen attempt or the straight to video release back in the eighties starring Ronnie Cox. No, I'm talking about Cap with an actual budget, hopefully fighting an actual villain like the nefarious Red Skull.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sin - By the way - what members of Defenders? I'd have Dr. Strange, Hulk, Namor, the Surfer but would love to also see Valkyrie, Nighthawk, Hellcat (meow), Gargoyle - I'd add in Son of Satan and the Devil Slayer and have the team take on the Six Fingered Hand Cult. 

Of course, you could use Millar's Ultimate Defenders and make it a comedy.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I think I would be JOHNNY THUNDER!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

johnnythunder said:


> Sin - By the way - what members of Defenders? I'd have Dr. Strange, Hulk, Namor, the Surfer but would love to also see Valkyrie, Nighthawk, Hellcat (meow), Gargoyle - I'd add in Son of Satan and the Devil Slayer and have the team take on the Six Fingered Hand Cult.
> 
> Of course, you could use Millar's Ultimate Defenders and make it a comedy.


You listed everyone that I would have. 

I saw something also about _Secret Defenders _with the same concept and I think it had Wolverine, Ghost Rider and Spider-Man. I remember when Wolvie was just an X-Man and it was a treat to see him pop up here and there and now it's hard to pick up any title these days and not see him in it. I wish someone would kill him off, leave him "dead" for a few years and then when you least expect it: BAM! Throw him back in the mix.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

skullboy said:


> I think I would be JOHNNY THUNDER!


A Johnny or Jakeem Thunder and his Thunderbolt could be done very well, actually. It could work on the big screen with no doubt.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> You listed everyone that I would have.
> 
> I saw something also about _Secret Defenders _with the same concept and I think it had Wolverine, Ghost Rider and Spider-Man. I remember when Wolvie was just an X-Man and it was a treat to see him pop up here and there and now it's hard to pick up any title these days and not see him in it. I wish someone would kill him off, leave him "dead" for a few years and then when you least expect it: BAM! Throw him back in the mix.


Here those screams? That was Joe Q and the stockholders shuddering at the mere thought of losing their monthly $$$$$$$$.

I agree - loved Logan as a kid, still love the concept but for the love of GOD - stop the overexposure!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dr. Fate could be cool too - Kent Nelson, archeologist, stumbling across an Egyptian tomb containing the spirit, amulet and helmet of Nabu and then learning to combat the forces of chaos magic as Dr. Fate.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

OK - one more I thought of........World's Finest


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

yeah, if only they hadn't got Batman Begins off the ground, we would've had that Worlds Finest flick by now.
But, hey, Batman Begins rocked. 
Superman Returns,...not so much.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't recall if anyone mentioned Iron Fist?


----------

